# The Mandalorian: Beliebte Clone-Wars-Figur für Staffel 2 bestätigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Beliebte Clone-Wars-Figur für Staffel 2 bestätigt*

						Disney hat eine neue Figur für die zweite Staffel von The Mandalorian bestätigt, die Star Wars Fans aufhorchen lassen dürfte. Es kehrt nämlich ein Fanliebling aus The Clone Wars zurück. Wer die Rolle in der Realserie verkörpern wird, steht ebenfalls fest.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Beliebte Clone-Wars-Figur für Staffel 2 bestätigt*


----------

